# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 50th & Western

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## Jim Kyle

I believe the power plant was "Belle Isle" rather than "Belle Island" but I might be wrong. The streetcar route up to it was definitely 'Isle" though...

----------


## Pete

It was a typo that I have corrected.  Thanks.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

My mom told me a funny story last night.  She said when she was in high school, at Northwest Classen, during the weekends she and two of her friends would "cruise" in this area.  She said that boys would chase after them in their cars so they'd continuously drive around Classen Circle to see how long the boys would follow before losing interest.  I can just picture my mom back in the day saying "boy these guys are stupid..." lol....

----------


## PennyQuilts

hahaha - how old is your mom?

----------


## GaryOKC6

I grew up in the area and used to fish in Belle Isle lake all the time.  There was even a bait store next to Horn Seed.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> hahaha - how old is your mom?


She will be 68 years young this year.

----------

